# Mystery Rotala



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Someone sent me this Rotala from a trade and he's not sure what type of Rotala it is... Can someone ID this plant, pretty please 




























Few things I noticed growing this plant:
- The stems is much thicker compare to the other Rotala Rotundifolia I had before
- The color of the leaves is more brownish (instead of red/pink)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

It looks like greenish colorata to me. I had quite a bit of it in my tank that I sent out to multiple people a few weeks ago, so it could be that you got some of mine. It should redden up with proper care. My water chemistry just kept it (and all other red plants) from turning red.
It was dark red when I got it.

But anyway, it has three leaves per node, so my money is on colorata.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hmmm, the guy who sent me this told me that this plant came from Orlando... I forgot to add that the leaves on this one is a bit broader as well... So it's like a medium/giant Rotala LOL

BTW, thanks for the input...


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Rotala rotundifolia_ (colorata is too, it looks like). There can be a lot more variability than that, so I wouldn't put much stock in the stem thickness.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks Cavan for chiming in... Never had Colorata before that's why I couldn't tell... So that's 2 for Colorata... Mystery Rotala is solved!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Well, it's not necessarily 'colorata'.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

i think its def rotala rotundafolia. all of my rotundafolia grows exactly like that in one of my tanks
but in the others its dainty and bright pink.


----------



## khanzer22 (Nov 30, 2009)

My bad, too fast with my post last night... After doing a bit of research, I found a few posts that leads me to ID my plant as Rotundifolia... There's a nice photo (close-up) here of the Rotundifolia (from wet ) that looks exactly the same as what I have http://www.aquariumadvice.com/forum...ia-vs-rotala-rotundifolia-colorata-65846.html... And he has Colorata too!


----------

